
Force restart any Apple device with CSS WebKit bug - mladen5
https://twitter.com/pwnsdx/status/1041950263576326144
======
matthberg
This is in reference to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17997567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17997567),
not exactly a dupe but the same idea.

